# Part of the clan - new 585



## toronto-rider (Aug 16, 2002)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=75703

Cross post from bikes and frames.


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

Welcome aboard! Great looking bike.


----------

